# Rocking Chairs needed



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Been a while since I've posted or shopped for accessories, but I need a couple of good rocking chairs. Anyone have a suggestion on where to find a couple?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

These are listed on Ebay 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ADIRONDACK-ROCK...wItemQQptZModel_RR_Trains?hash=item2556a41dd2


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks. I was looking for the more 'traditional' cabin type. Hum...guess these would fit into that catagory too! lol Don't know that 'Granny' would like sitting in these however.


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

Evergreen Plastic has all kind of shapees. I built rocking chairs out of it 8 or 9 years ago.A little heat and you can bend the plastic for the rocker part. All make 3 or 4 as you building as it is almost as quick and you can then sell 1 or 2 to pay for the plastic. Spray them a brown or dark tan to look like wood. I also built porch swings at the same time so when I painted,I did them all at once. Build them yourself and you will have something to be proud of.
Fred


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Send picture and scale of "granny" and we´lll find her a suitable rocking chair. 
The 1 : 24 dollhouse rockers might be a bit small. 

Google for rocking chairs and make your choice. 

Have fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Fritz on 19 Oct 2009 04:11 AM 


Send picture and scale of "granny" and we´lll find her a suitable rocking chair. 
The 1 : 24 dollhouse rockers might be a bit small. 

Google for rocking chairs and make your choice. 

Have fun 

Fritz / Juergen 


LOL.....she is I would say....about 1:24 scale. A tad larger than the USA people we put in our streamliners.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

This one is made from an old tin can and simply soldered together. The Railroad Avenue Figure i 1 : 20,3 










Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------

